# Auger belt comes off



## Destroy138

I have yard Machines (mtd) 5horse 22" snow blower. I took the machine out to clean my driveway after the blizzard we had in NH yesterday, it was working fine and then suddenly it stopped throwing snow. Took off the belt gaurd and the auger belt had come off. I took the bottom cover off and found a giant mouse nest but the belt was fine not broken or severely worn. I put it back on and put the covers back on the machine worked fine. All of a sudden the blower started rattling and the belt came off again and was broken this time. Does anyone know why and how I can make sure this doesn't happen again. I have orderd a new belt and don't want to break this one too.


----------



## Shryp

Perhaps you didn't route it correctly and the auger brake or one of the guide pins cut into the back side of it? I would think the original problem is the mouse nest got tangled up in it and popped it off. Also, check for cracks where the front and back connect. That is common with MTD and can ruin belts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That video says it all. If the auger housing flexes from the "transmission" housing the unit is going to toss it's belt.
It isn't the only thing that causes it but it's pretty common.


----------

